# Applications par Eleven Systems Plus



## alnews (21 Mars 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Je voudrais avoir votre avis sur notre nouvelle application ShakeSend pour iPhone.

ShakeSend est destiné à lenvoi de messages instantané sur Facebook dune manière simple, rapide et qui vas à lencontre de la sécurité routière vu que pour envoyer le message pré-écrit on na pas besoin d'enlever les yeux de la route, il faut seulement agitez le Smartphone ou l'avoir dans la poche du pantalon et tapez sur lui deux fois. On peut donc utiliser cette application dans divers contextes, par exemple:

- Pendant que lon conduit pour chercher des amis a lors maison;
- Quand on arrive dans un lieu public;
- Après un atterrissage à laéroport.

iPhone: https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/shakesend/id795061963?mt=8
Web Site: shakesend

Tous vos commentaires et critiques sont bienvenues

*Raisons d'utiliser cette application # 1*








*Raisons d'utiliser cette application # 2*







*Raisons d'utiliser cette application # 3*






Merci!


----------



## drs (22 Mars 2014)

Sauf qu'avoir le téléphone en main en conduisant est interdit!


----------



## Arlequin (22 Mars 2014)

alnews a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,



bonjour



alnews a dit:


> et qui vas à l&#8217;encontre de la sécurité routière ,



pardon ?

commercialement parlant, je suggère de revoir la tournure de phrase 



alnews a dit:


> vu que pour envoyer le message pré-écrit



comment ce message est il sélectionné ? il faut tout de même, à un moment ou un autre, regarder l'écran, non ?



alnews a dit:


> - Pendant que l&#8217;on conduit pour chercher des amis *a lors* maison



:mouais:


conseil: au lieu de se servir du forum pour faire de la pub, je suggère de contacter les administrateurs du site .


----------



## alnews (22 Mars 2014)

drs a dit:


> Sauf qu'avoir le téléphone en main en conduisant est interdit!


Nous savons, mais c'est juste un exemple d'utilisation, comme on dit dans le texte on dit aussi "il faut seulement agitez le Smartphone ou* l'avoir dans la poche du pantalon et tapez sur lui deux fois*"

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h32 ----------




Arlequin a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"comment ce message est il sélectionné ? il faut tout de même, à un moment ou un autre, regarder l'écran, non ?"

Comme il est expliqué dans l'image (Raisons d'utiliser cette application # 1) écrit le message, puis sélectionnez la liste d'amis avant d'entrer dans la voiture.


"- Pendant que l&#8217;on conduit pour chercher des amis a lors maison"

Nous ne sommes pas français, merci pour le tuyau


----------



## alnews (24 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterai obtenir vos commentaires et réactions au sujet de notre application Sueca Riscos.

Sueca est un jeu de cartes très connu au Portugal, Brésil et en Angola.

"Sueca Riscos" est une application essentiel pour les amants du jeux de cartes " Sueca". Parfois, un groupe d'amis se joint autour d'une table pour une partie de Sueca. Mais il ya cette inconvénient, de ne pas avoir de stylo et du papier pour pointer les points de la partie. 

Avec Sueca Riscos ce problème est terminé! 

Avec cette application, vous pouvez marquer les points de la Sueca à travers dune interface intuitive qui recrée les grilles sur le papier. Vous pouvez, aussi, conserver l'historique des parties.


Android: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=pt.eleven.suecariscos
iPhone: https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/sueca-riscos/id673182114?mt=8
iPad: https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/sueca-riscos-hd/id675657434?mt=8


Merci!


----------



## Locke (24 Mars 2014)

J'en connais un qui ne va pas rester longtemps dans ce forum !


----------



## Arlequin (25 Mars 2014)

Effectivement 

demander un avis, c'est une chose, faire de la pub en est une autre ...

Je réîtère mon conseil : 

au lieu de se servir du forum pour faire de la pub, je suggère de contacter les administrateurs du site .

voilà voilà


----------



## Gwen (25 Mars 2014)

Pour le moment, j'ai fusionné les discussions. On verra par la suite


----------

